# Deviant art exposure



## redsmas (Aug 4, 2010)

I joined something for deviant art for getting more exposure basicly

I'm member of:









			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> GetWatchers help artists to share their creativity, increase their audience and get more feedback by getting more exposure and pageviews. If you want more exposure of your arts, constructive critics, watchers and/or if you would like to discover new talented artists, come join us  > Here


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 4, 2010)

Referral links? I am suspect.


----------



## redsmas (Aug 4, 2010)

here is the non referral link


----------



## DrOctapu (Aug 4, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Referral links? I am suspect.


Says the guy with the shoptemp banner in his sig.


----------



## redsmas (Aug 4, 2010)

redsmas said:
			
		

> here is the non referral link


please take note that I did post the non referral link as quoted above


----------

